# Solar eclipse diamond ring



## tpatana (Aug 24, 2017)

*Solar eclipse diamond ring*







http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;id=247


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 24, 2017)

tpatana said:


> *Solar eclipse diamond ring*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;id=247



Thats the moment that my camera went bonkers. It suddenly took 4 washed out images with very long exposures reducing the exposure each time, then hung. It was supposed to start with a short exposure and inc crease it to get 7 bracketed exposures. All 4 are washed out raw images that cannot be recovered.

This is the last one that came out.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 24, 2017)

Not my photos (needless to say) but the planning these required is impressive!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYHbN2QAz97/

https://blog.photoshelter.com/2017/08/create-viral-eclipse-photo/


----------



## DanP (Aug 24, 2017)

Mt Spokane - At least you have an equipment excuse. In my haste to set up I forgot to tape the focus ring and ended up with no useable images of totality (I stayed overnight too far from site and had to contend with I-5 traffic in the morning, plus tired from drive on the day before - made it to the site 7 minutes before first contact). However, totality was spectacular visually and I believe far better than any photograph can manage. Here's one of my OOF diamond rings.


----------



## applecider (Aug 24, 2017)

Here's mine:


Diamond ring.. From 6 miles from Albany OR. I've seen better diamonds and worse.

Equipment for anyone interested for "next time" canon 100-400 w 1.4ext and marumi filter. I had a second camera set up with a Thousand Oaks filter, but forgot to take the filter off at full eclipse.


----------



## rpt (Aug 24, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Not my photos (needless to say) but the planning these required is impressive!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BYHbN2QAz97/
> 
> https://blog.photoshelter.com/2017/08/create-viral-eclipse-photo/


WOW! Fantastic pictures! What a lot of work and planning. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## applecider (Aug 24, 2017)

And here is a shot of Bailey's beads (shot with filter on when it should have been off).


----------



## bluemoon (Aug 24, 2017)

from TN, slightly out of focus, but at f11 it worked out. 7dmk2 and 100-400mk2.

slightly darkened up for dramatic effect.

pierre


----------



## applecider (Aug 24, 2017)

One more ring, less corona, solar prominences visible just above "diamond".

The images in Mikehits references are so good.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Aug 25, 2017)

Athens Tennessee. I think these might technically be Baily's Beads. 

Can't remember the last time I was so flumoxed while taking photos. I just wasn't prepared for how disorienting and dark it would be during totality. 

Had to swap bodies at totality and I barely got it done in time. Pics came out ok though and I don't seem to have damaged any of my gear or my vision.

Glad I had everything set up in advance. I never would have been able to correct on the fly.


edit 8/31/17: Had a PM regarding the specs on this image so I thought I'd include here as well. Not sure anybody is paying attention to this as Harvey has mostly eclipsed interest in the eclipse.

Shot with a 1DX2 with a 100-400L IS II plus 1.4x ext. I was doing auto brackets of 7 exposures at 2 stop intervals. This is the least exposed image of this series. 1/4000th @f11 and an ISO of 400. Although its been edited a bit for aesthetics it's similar to the original raw. It's also a pretty significant crop and clipped just a bit at the top end but all of the other exposures show significant clipping and look quite different. More like the Diamond Ring shots.


----------



## bholliman (Aug 25, 2017)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Athens Tennessee. I think these might technically be Baily's Beads.
> 
> Can't remember the last time I was so flumoxed while taking photos. I just wasn't prepared for how disorienting and dark it would be during totality.



Very nice image! 

I had a similar experience. I practiced shooting the sun several times times and had gone through my setting and set-up in advance, but when totality hit, I was a bit overwhelmed. I missed the first diamond ring and struggled to get my totality settings dialed in (even though I had custom settings pre-programmed, they were 3-4 stops off). I didn't want to spend all my time with the camera, so stopped for about a minute during mid totality and just observed.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Aug 25, 2017)

Yep. Sounds familiar. Looking back I'm not sure it was worth switching from crop to full frame for the totality. I did manage to quit fussing with the camera for a few seconds and look at the eclipse. Totally mesmerizing. If I get the chance to see another one I'm not sure I would try to photograph it again. The pic's are cool but I wish I taken a little more time to enjoy the moment.


----------



## stevelee (Aug 25, 2017)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Yep. Sounds familiar. Looking back I'm not sure it was worth switching from crop to full frame for the totality. I did manage to quit fussing with the camera for a few seconds and look at the eclipse. Totally mesmerizing. If I get the chance to see another one I'm not sure I would try to photograph it again. The pic's are cool but I wish I taken a little more time to enjoy the moment.



I promised myself, and told some friends, that when totality hit I would quit taking pictures and just enjoy the experience. Stupidly I broke that promise. I hastily unscrewed the filter, tried taking a few shots, used my little camera to photograph the crowd, looked at the eclipse with my eyes, looked around at the crowd and the darkness. I missed looking at the sunset around the horizon. I didn't see any planets, though one appears to show up on three of my shots. Where I was, totality was just under two minutes, it seemed like ten seconds I was so busy. I wound up taking five pictures during the totality. The last one accidentally got a diamond ring:


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 25, 2017)

stevelee said:


> The last one accidentally got a diamond ring:



There be people I know who have photographed a couple of eclipses and failed to get the diamond ring. You tell them you got it 'accidentally' and your health may be at risk.


----------



## markesc (Aug 25, 2017)

Canon 100-400 II + 1.4xIII @ F22


----------



## markesc (Aug 25, 2017)

Not sure if this counts...


----------



## tpatana (Aug 26, 2017)

Same pic, another edit:


----------



## tom r (Aug 29, 2017)

Eastern Oregon. 6D, 400/5.6 with 2x version iii extender


----------



## sagittariansrock (Aug 29, 2017)

Should have reduced the exposure, but was too busy looking at the view


----------



## sagittariansrock (Aug 29, 2017)

Great shots, everyone!

It was a very civil and pleasurable viewing in Oregon.


----------



## knoxone (Nov 24, 2017)

extremely late entry... not crisp and probably not exactly a diamond ring, but a once in a lifetime shot!


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2017)

Cool shot. Well done, knoxone.


----------



## stevelee (Nov 24, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> stevelee said:
> 
> 
> > The last one accidentally got a diamond ring:
> ...



I didn't catch any planes in my pictures, though. That is really neat.

It took me a long time to assemble some of the pictures and align them to make a time-lapse video. I've linked to it on a page I did of my eclipse pictures: http://www.stevelee.name/eclipse/index.html


----------



## knoxone (Nov 25, 2017)

Yea, it was crazy neat from my pov.... like ur timelapse video, pretty cool!


----------



## stevelee (Nov 25, 2017)

knoxone said:


> Yea, it was crazy neat from my pov.... like ur timelapse video, pretty cool!



Thanks. It was a lot of work, and I often wondered whether it was worth the effort until I was done.


----------

